# Arch angel on red pigeons



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

The archangel mutation causes a blue bird to become copper/red on the body.
I wonder what happens when you get this mutation on an ashred or a pseudoashred (blue with double dose of indigo). Any thoughts, experiences?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. hopefully one of our genetics gurus is around.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

This was what I could find from the internet and I don't understand a word from that, so it may be an in between read before we get some experienced ones to comment

http://www.angelfire.com/bc/Bouvreuil/StandardArchangelAACc.html

I think Becky is busy in search of 10mm bands  so it will take a while for her to comment


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for that!
Looks like archangel works on ash red, blue, brown and even on rec.red. 
What I didn't read is if the body color changes with the first three.
Remarkable is that there are spread archangels also, albeit by heavy selection. 
Spread is said to counteract archangel effect.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Henk69 said:


> Thanks for that!
> Looks like archangel works on ash red, blue, brown and even on rec.red.
> What I didn't read is if the body color changes with the first three.
> Remarkable is that there are spread archangels also, albeit by heavy selection.
> Spread is said to counteract archangel effect.


Ash-red with Gimpel pattern bronze produces "white-wing" phenotype in the ash-red bars and barless, not sure what the effect would be with a chequer or T-pattern chequer. The intense and pale patterns occur - i.e. bronze and gold.
Spread blue/black does not allow the gimpel pattern bronze to express, so the result is a glossy black self. 
I have seen "gold" Gimpels - recessive red and pale.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Pale ash-red archangel bronze hen.


----------

